# Members who also own fish



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi everyone
I just wanted to see how many reptile keepers out there also keep native fish, tropical fish, even a gold fish! 

As i've recently been informed by a member (who will remain nameless for now) over PM attacking me for posting a saratoga for sale in the "non herp section" that
*"the onli peerson hu would want a fish is sum1 hus scared of snakes orr r too poor for a reptile tooooooool "*

I'd just like to see if his theory is true

So if you own reptiles and fish of any kind lets see what you've got!
and post pics to if you like!


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 30, 2009)

lol "to poor for a reptile" some of the high end fish are worth alot more than a bearded dragon or a Coastal Python .......


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Jul 30, 2009)

I have plenty of fish, I think you will find heaps of people move from fish to reptiles for some reason.

Whoever sent you that sounds like a real twit!


----------



## miss2 (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a 4ft, 6ft, and 3 x 2fts! i love my fish!!!


----------



## Karly (Jul 30, 2009)

I have 3 big barras that we raised up from fingerlings. The biggest one is now getting to around the 90cm mark!!! We keep them in a modified 5500L rainwater tank, and believe me, there is nothing inexpensive about keeping 3 massive barras when their favourite food happens to be fresh prawns.... 
Worth every cent though - they make awesome pets


----------



## obsessive (Jul 30, 2009)

I have an Australian lungfish. At $500.00, I wouldn't say its a poor mans pet. or should I say:

*I m a peerson hu has a fish, nd was moore spensive den mah reptales. LOOOOOOOOL.*


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys i knew i wasn't the only one

@ southern forest dragon : exactly! haha i tried to explain that to him but there's no reasoning with the ignorant

@ karly : Barra's are great! i have one to but he's no where near that big! i used to have a bullrout and a sleepy cod aswell got any photo's of your big barra's? i'd love to see them

@ miss 2 : wow you must have alot of fish!

@ cheyne_jones : i know aye, i kinda feel sorry for him because he has nothing better to do but flame some one because they have a fish


----------



## bongie555 (Jul 30, 2009)

Karly said:


> I have 3 big barras that we raised up from fingerlings. The biggest one is now getting to around the 90cm mark!!! We keep them in a modified 5500L rainwater tank, and believe me, there is nothing inexpensive about keeping 3 massive barras when their favourite food happens to be fresh prawns....
> Worth every cent though - they make awesome pets


 
i use to have a barra and your right they are the biggest guts, i had to sell mine at a year old as it just got too big for my 3 foot tank. you could've thrown little children in it's tank and it would've eaten it.
now i have 4 goldfish which i want to get rid of to make room for more snakes....


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2009)

hahaha!
good call obsessive!

he also wrote _*"its called aussie pythons not aussie fish god"
*_
so i replied with_*, "by that logic you should be having a go at everyone selling lizards, turtles and frogs because they aren't "aussie pythons"
*_


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jul 30, 2009)

Whoever sent you that PM sounds like a real Wan**r. I also keep fish and have done so for longer than reptiles.


----------



## Karly (Jul 30, 2009)

Gecko_ProCs said:


> @ karly : Barra's are great! i have one to but he's no where near that big! i used to have a bullrout and a sleepy cod aswell got any photo's of your big barra's? i'd love to see them


 

Yeah sure I'll post some this arvo, at work ATM and all my pics are on my home computer. I wanna see some pics of obsessive's lungfish!


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Geck82
you'd be right about that one
i expect i'll have another PM from him tonight or tomorrow


----------



## ceramics4herps (Jul 30, 2009)

My partner has tropical fish she loves her clown loaches they are 8'' long big suckers....


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2009)

Karly said:


> Yeah sure I'll post some this arvo, at work ATM and all my pics are on my home computer. I wanna see some pics of obsessive's lungfish!




Awesome thanks!
Yeah me to hope he's got some pics.


----------



## jdonly1 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have 2 tanks,one is tropical fish and the other is a salt water tank which has a few bream in it


----------



## rubysnake (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a fish.. Conam.. he cost me $5 and he's red and i love him  and im not scared of snakes & i have 4 reptiles which i paid for.. gee i must be EXTREMLY lucky if i can do all that..


----------



## jasonryles810 (Jul 30, 2009)

ask any of the arowana owners just how cheap it is.


----------



## Repto (Jul 30, 2009)

Mate I have a 4 foot Marine set up, as far as too poor for a reptile goes its far more expensive keeping marine fish and a lot more maintenance............ sounds like the nob just dosent like fish hey


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 30, 2009)

Name and Shame! (at least pm me with who it was!! )


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah i find it alot cheaper keeping my reptiles fed than my fish (not so much the Toga since he's still fairly small) but they go for a decent amount of money 30cm ones sell for 300+


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2009)

Repto that must have cost a fortune to set up!
not to mention the time spent keeping it running smoothly

don't think he's a fish fan at all, i think he needs to set up a small fresh water tropical tank to learn
that fish can be more interesting than they look.


----------



## Repto (Jul 30, 2009)

It cost too much and the maintenance is why im getting rid of it, I dont have the time these days......work.....kids ect


----------



## Karly (Jul 30, 2009)

Repto said:


> Mate I have a 4 foot Marine set up,


 

You so lucky I would LOVE a marine set up! I enquired about one a few years ago but unfortunately can't afford the time and money....
What species do you have? Do you maintain it yourself?


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 30, 2009)

gecko i see that he is pming u now lol!
this should provide some good entertainment. He must of read the thread!!!


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a 2.5 foot and a 6 foot aquarium....


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a 6ft community tank with electric blues and yellows, gudgeons, catfish, pictus.

We are also currently setting up an aquaponics system in which we will house silver perch this season, then barra next season.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 30, 2009)

Yep I keep an Oscar, some neons and a crayfish.


----------



## h.c.s (Jul 30, 2009)

well if u ask me i think this person huu sent u that message is right! fish suk that persons right!!


----------



## Sturdy (Jul 30, 2009)

I used to breed discus a few years ago, i kind of want to get into marine.

btw bloke is a twit who cant spell.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 30, 2009)

h.c.s said:


> well if u ask me i think this person huu sent u that message is right! fish suk that persons right!!



I wonder who sent him the message ...... Cough h.c.s Cough.


----------



## Sturdy (Jul 30, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> I wonder who sent him the message ...... Cough h.c.s Cough.



hay huu is this HCS person?? i mean really huu are they, i wonder huu sent that PM it would be good to find out huu this person is..


----------



## Shonfield (Jul 30, 2009)

geez i wish fish were for poor people... my 4ft saltwater tank cost me about 2k to setup up... then add the cost of the fish and the salt for water changes and it gets expensive... looks great though so its worth it.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jul 30, 2009)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> I have plenty of fish, I think you will find heaps of people move from fish to reptiles for some reason.




hahah even funnier..i started with pet rats and rabbits befor i moved onto reptiles..until i got a bit older to realize that snakes and lizards dominate rodents any-day ahahah,hence making them a much more interesting animal..i will admitt rats can be interesting...i guess..ahaha...BUT recently i have been getting into fish! i have Tiger Oscar and 2 Texas fire Mouths and a couple of ugly @ss goldfish!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 30, 2009)

Mum use to have marine setups cost her BIG $$$$$$.Nothing wrong with fish,there great fun But are pricey!
IMO reptiles are cheaper!


----------



## miley_take (Jul 30, 2009)

One Oscarfish in a four ft tank, and a Murray Cod that I've had for over a year now, from a fingerling...no pics of the murray cod, but here's one of my oscar and me ...she hates the camera :lol: no joke!


----------



## kandi (Jul 30, 2009)

albino oscar "frankenfish" 4ft tank ... mine
12 goldfish 4ft tank .... 7yr old sons

love saratoga's


----------



## miley_take (Jul 30, 2009)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> Nothing wrong with fish,there great fun But are pricey!
> IMO reptiles are cheaper!



Too true!!! My oscar has outlived 4 filters now, she's on her 5th! Possibly also due to the fact she has issues and gets off on knocking them flying...whether they are submerged or hanging filters! 
Can't have any large rocks, as she picks them up and spits them at the side of the tank...no live plants, they are all fake and are anchored by rocks so she can renovate at her digression haha
She also has a learned behavior...she plays dead when she's ignored...scared the heck out of me when she started throwing her tantrums! COuldn't imagine owning another goldfish after oscar's...they have so much character!


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 30, 2009)

I have some dwarf gouramis and a couple of bettas. Nothing major just yet


----------



## Curly56 (Jul 30, 2009)

We have just been given an 8 inch tiger oscar and he is a real charachter. Just like yours miley throwing tantrums when ignored or wants food. Never had a fish with attitude before.


----------



## webbo10 (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a 12inch red oscar,2 silver dollars and catfish


----------



## h.c.s (Jul 30, 2009)

i have an oscar (bigred) and its boring as! and dieing too... fish r gay


----------



## snocodile (Jul 30, 2009)

Guess what h.c.s if you think fish are gay take a look at yourself:shock:


----------



## Daryl_H (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a tropical set up (4ft) red scats and stuff likr that in it about to set up a 1/2 land water tank and put skinks frogs and native fish it in... cheers


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 30, 2009)

snocodile said:


> Guess what h.c.s if you think fish are gay take a look at yourself:shock:


 
he cant use the mirror, when he looks in one it always breaks. my pet shop sold us one of those tropical algea eaters for our coldwater goldfish! the algea eater killed em!


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jul 30, 2009)

*fish also*

have been a member of ANGFA for some years. but have now decreased no. of tanks from about 25 to 14. many of the tanks are quite small ANGFA=aust. new guinea fishes asscn.


----------



## scorps (Jul 30, 2009)

I used to have over 3k worth of koi (all big colourful ones), 1.5k worth of natives (everything from archers, mangrove jacks, freshwater puffers, heaps of stuff), a 4 foot marine and three 3 foot breeding tanks with variouse stuff at a time, also three bath tubs in my breeding room full of different stuff, worth alot more then most small reptile collections (unless of course your small collection is a trio of alb olives )


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 30, 2009)

Husband has freshwater tropicals that seem to keep dying on him.....I have an ordinary old garden variety fantail goldfish that I've had for about 7 years....he's as tough as nails, cost me about $3 and I love him to bits, I call him Sushi.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jul 30, 2009)

i always wanted a saratoga, but used to before moving to vic owned 2 barra's, peacock gudgeons, snakehead gudgeon they can also be called, about 5 mangrove jacks, several archers, 3 eels, a frreshwater travally, sleepy cods, burdekin grunter, ah the list of native tropicals go on 
so ya can tell that guy to go jump...


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a huge gold fish and thinking of getting some blue ramirezi.


----------



## wranga (Jul 30, 2009)

yes theres more than one person on APS that has fish. theres even some fish breeders on this site.
ive got a 3ft aquarium with undergravel and canister filter, heater, light. think theres a few fish left. im over it. if your interested make an offer but dont waste my time with stupid offers. willing to swap herps of interest (snakes or central beardies)
h.c.s...ive seen others like you come and go from this site. enjoy your stay while you can


----------



## chondrogreen (Jul 30, 2009)

I prefer fish over Reptiles.
I have owned a huge list of Reptiles and Fish species and IMO Fish are superior (for me anyway)
However they are far more expensive to keep and require more room and maintenance then Herps.
I like Reptile keeping as it is an easy (Pythons) self sustaining hobby, but fish are my favs.
ATM I keep neither Herps or Fish as I am trying new hobbies after spending years on both.


----------



## orsm (Jul 30, 2009)

obsessive said:


> I have an Australian lungfish. At $500.00, I wouldn't say its a poor mans pet. or should I say:



Where did you get the lungfish for $500? Did it come with papers? Sounds cheap.


----------



## jinin (Jul 30, 2009)

I Have Tropical FreshWater Fish. in the tank i have:

-2 Clown Loaches
-2 Half Beaks
-3 Harlequins
-1 Rainbow Shark
Also i was thinking of breeding Tiger Oscars.

Reptiles are Much Better.


----------



## Pike (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a 'giant gourami'


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 30, 2009)

How big is it, Pike? Any photos?


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 30, 2009)

i have multiple gold fish and now 2 hungry oscars! my bf who has herps also have a fresh water tropical 6ft tank and a 6ft marine tanks so i guess that statement is wrong lol and he has spent waaaaay more money on his marine tank than on herps! they are NOT cheap


----------



## Pike (Jul 30, 2009)

i'll see if i can find a pic... prob old pic but... its about 45cm now


----------



## rash (Jul 30, 2009)

i have an african chiclid tank and a tiger oscar tank. i had a pleco disapear in my oscar tank..........nice expensive meal...........damn they are pigs
i gave up on cats and dogs long ago. My wife says it must mean something that i only keep cold hearted pets.........


----------



## Slytherin (Jul 30, 2009)

I currently have goldfish, one in an aquarium and others in outside mini ponds. I use to keep tropicals - platies, neon tetras, 'headlight' tetras, 'hockey stick fish' (don't you just love the common names!), corydos catfish (not sure of spelling here) etc. 

I found the tropical fish much more high maintenance than keeping a python and far more tricky in that you have to get the water chemistry correct (some croak so easily if the PH is wrong), and as others have said, some fish can be VERY expensive so keeping fish isn't the 'poor mans' option. Neither is it the dummies option.


----------



## Karly (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's a pic of my barras and one of our tank. The photo doesn't do these awesome creatures any justice. 
I'll have to post a video of feeding time, its great fun to watch.


----------



## MrHappy (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been keeping fish since I was a kid. There hasn't been a time in my life that I didn't have at least one aquarium. Right now I have too many fish to count - tropicals in a 4000L aquarium.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 30, 2009)

I do have to say Reptiles > Fish though!


----------



## Tsubakai (Jul 31, 2009)

orsm said:


> Where did you get the lungfish for $500? Did it come with papers? Sounds cheap.


Standard price for lungfish was $500 from the breeder. He sold his business recently so I haven't heard what the new owners are charging.

We currently have 7 tanks with fish and another two with turtles and fish. I spend a lot more time and money on these than I do on the herps.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry i haven't been back had to work last night
I got another PM telling me to *"go have *** with a fish or kill it"* and now he's suspended
serves him right.

@ Karly : they are some awesome barra's you've got there! i wish i could keep mine till it got that big

I'd just like to thank everyone in this thread for helping.

If he's not into fish, that's fine!
but hopefully we've opened his eyes a lil or at least taught him that some opinions should be kept to yourself and that it isn't heroic to attack people over PM just because they have a certain animal.


Thanks Guys 'n' Gals!!!!
Once again proven that APS is the best internet/animal community around!!!

CHEERS!


----------



## JungleRob (Jul 31, 2009)

Karly said:


> Here's a pic of my barras and one of our tank. The photo doesn't do these awesome creatures any justice.
> I'll have to post a video of feeding time, its great fun to watch.


 
That's cool, when will they be ready to eat?:lol:

Fish are great, I had a 4ft marine tank and used to my own marines when I lived in South Africa.

Would love to get a tank again, just don't have the time to maintain it properly though so will have to wait.

How about some pics of your setups people?


----------



## JasonL (Jul 31, 2009)

I gave up on fish years back.. I had tropical as a kid, then marine, then to native freshwater... but checking Ph ect when your colourblind isn't easy... yes I did have a digital tester but got sick of "looking after it" and didn't trust it that much....


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 31, 2009)

haha i know what you mean im colour blind to
on the plus side i've been told if your colour blind you got better night vision


----------



## porkosta (Jul 31, 2009)

I run a 6x2x2ft setup for my cichlids. Maybe you should tell that person that cost of setting up aquariums. Mine was like was $2,000 - $2,500 to start off with and I'm now looking at spending another $1,500 or so just so I can start converting to a marine setup (That price does not include livestock)

I'm sure anyone that keeps fish in a decent size tank knows the costs and will agree with me.


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 31, 2009)

Wouldn't worry too much about the criticism over keeping fish, I think you'll find most animal lovers keep a few different types of animal.

I have a great Oscar called Dudley who has a bad attitude and a tropical tank with some gouramis, rainbow sharks and a couple of blue crays.


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 31, 2009)

WOW! Great set up Karly, that's awesome



Karly said:


> Here's a pic of my barras and one of our tank. The photo doesn't do these awesome creatures any justice.
> I'll have to post a video of feeding time, its great fun to watch.


----------



## porkosta (Jul 31, 2009)

Karly said:


> Here's a pic of my barras and one of our tank. The photo doesn't do these awesome creatures any justice.
> I'll have to post a video of feeding time, its great fun to watch.


 

That is cool.... I wish I could have some massive setup like that


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone else keep Oscars and have any other fish in the same tank?

My Oscar is fully grown in a 5 foot tank and is pretty possessive of his environment, just wondering how he would go with a companion (that was big enough for him not to eat!)


----------



## stuartandconnie (Jul 31, 2009)

lol he or she must hav nothing better to i have 2 oskers thay r great and i would love 2 have saratoga

as some 1 has allready said there is lizards scorps n spiders


----------



## miley_take (Jul 31, 2009)

mrmikk said:


> Anyone else keep Oscars and have any other fish in the same tank?
> 
> My Oscar is fully grown in a 5 foot tank and is pretty possessive of his environment, just wondering how he would go with a companion (that was big enough for him not to eat!)



I've read that if you take the fish out, and all the furniture, add in new fish, the oscar and the furniture that that can work. May want to try with some less expensive fish first though


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 31, 2009)

Used to have about 20k of koi that me nd my dad had been breeding but all of our stock had died from a certain plant that got into the water of our ponds. 

who ever pmed u that message is an idiot


----------



## Tsubakai (Jul 31, 2009)

mrmikk said:


> Anyone else keep Oscars and have any other fish in the same tank?
> 
> My Oscar is fully grown in a 5 foot tank and is pretty possessive of his environment, just wondering how he would go with a companion (that was big enough for him not to eat!)



A couple of salmontail cats would go well in there with him/her.


----------



## orsm (Jul 31, 2009)

Karly said:


> Here's a pic of my barras and one of our tank.


Karly, that's a big drum. You should be trying to breed arowanas there! :lol:


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 31, 2009)

@ Mrmikk :
yeah like miley_take said
if you move around objects in the tank and introduce both fish into the tank at the same time they can then work out individual territories and will most likely be fine.

its when you introduce a new fish to an already established territory that the original fish will defend it till the death and cichlid's can be nasty buggers

make great pets though


----------



## evanj98 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love fish probably my favourite animals i have a 4x2x2 tank with a a silver perch and oscar and a flowerhorn.
if u love big fish you should become a member at www.monsterfishkeepers.com


----------



## Troph (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah fish are cool !!!
i have a 5'x2'x2' , 4'x20"x20" and a 5'x16"x20" all with Tropheus
used to have 9 tanks all over 4 foot when i was breading rare african cichlids. Had to wind it back a little to just these three, an attempt to escape those horrific electricity bills.
Keeping atm- Tropheus moorii ikola kaiser 1 'wide band' 25 in total, wicked breeders
Tropheus moorii moliro 16 of them
Tropheus brichardi 'canary cheek' 8 of them

imo nothing better than the display of a dominant troph in full colour keeping everyone else in check.
will have some Moliro fry soon if anyone interested.


----------



## Karly (Aug 2, 2009)

JungleRob said:


> That's cool, when will they be ready to eat?:lol:


 


lol Sorry JungleRob, the children aren't for human consumption.....


----------



## PhilK (Aug 3, 2009)

This is my Oscar


----------



## azn4114 (Aug 3, 2009)

i started with fish,i now have a 3ft tank in my room,a 3ft tank in my kitchen a 5 ft tank and a 3ft tank in a spare room a one ft tank in my loungeroom and 2 ponds downstairs with approx 100 convicts,the other tanks i have and oscar in my room and flowerhorns in the others


----------



## Lewy (Aug 3, 2009)

I have one HUGE Tiger Oscar 2 big Plecos and one Black Ghost Night Knife Fish hes about 1 or so foot long here are some pics the pic of the Black Ghost Night Knife Fish is a year old also have other small fish but these are my pride and joy


----------



## x.RandomHero.x (Aug 3, 2009)

Heres my adult saratoga..


----------



## Australis (Aug 3, 2009)

Guess im scared of snakes, i like native fish.


----------



## cris (Aug 4, 2009)

Australis said:


> Guess im scared of snakes, i like native fish.



Native fish are pretty scary too, but im a hard mofo i keep vens :lol:


----------



## outbackstorm (Aug 4, 2009)

I really enjoy keeping native fish, I have a Murray Cod, Yellow Belly, Barra and my lastest addition are three small Tandanus catfish. Love the natives but keep a stack of goldfish and various feeder fish too. They are far from a poor mans pet, setting up and ongoing costs really add up! Fish and reptiles are on par in by books!


----------



## Jozz (Aug 4, 2009)

I have an aquaponics system  It's a cross between hydroponics and aquaculture, where you have a tank full of fish, and you pump the water through hydroponic beds were you grow your fruit and veges. The beds full of gravel act as the bio filter converting the fish waste, and the plants take up the nitrate. It is a closed system and you never purge any water, just top up. I am doing Barramundi during summer, and trout in winter, and it's awesome. I have 80 rainbow trout in there at the moment. 

This was the first aquaponics meal we had  Beer battered barramindi.


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 4, 2009)

i have 2 - 2ft freshwater tropical tanks . but i only have boring fish in there [ sword fish , some bristle nose cat fish - and yabbies]


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Fish*

I own Blue Grenadier, a few flathead and a couple of snappers. I think I might even have some trout.


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks yummy Jozz, we are still collecting bits to get ours up and running. Will have a few questions for you too lol ...


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice tanks everyone!!! i work at an aquarium... ive only got two tanks at home but i have tanks at the shop that are mine that we dont sell out of, family buisness!!! a small tropical tank at my house its a 2 footer with some tetras and a few other small fast little bu**ers that i cant get out of there, nike fish i believe they are called. Then the other tank i have at home in a 4 foot by two foot by two foot with discus!!! they are sweet!!. at the shop we have a 6 footer with discus, a 6 footer with jardini saratoga and a birchir with a few plecos. Then a large 4 foot planted tank with lots of different tropicals, a marine tank FO, and finally my fav our 2000 litre arowana tank!!  , in it we have tiny our almost 1 meter silver arowana, grumpy our green base chilli red aro and bob my giant albino pleco, that tank is the easiest to maintain with a 6 foot sump and huge pond filtration with no gravel and a few bits of driftwood!!!


----------



## PhilK (Aug 4, 2009)

mrmikk said:


> Anyone else keep Oscars and have any other fish in the same tank?
> 
> My Oscar is fully grown in a 5 foot tank and is pretty possessive of his environment, just wondering how he would go with a companion (that was big enough for him not to eat!)


The three neons that were in there when he got introduced definitely didn't last long, but he has a bristlenose catfish in with him and they get along fine. The catfish (Skank) has a 'shipwrecked keg' that he lives in, and the oscar can't get him in there so that's his refuge..

The worst that happens is the oscar chases him when he spots him, but he doesn't beat it up. He tried once and copped those weird spikey things that cat has..

PS those spikey things on the cat's face makes him VERY annoying to catch with a net!


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a pond full of these, along with long finned rosy barbs, rainbows, mountain clouds and turtles all in the one pond...

long finned (butterfly) Koi










as well as a large aquarium inside...so I LOVE fish..

Kelly


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 4, 2009)

PhilK said:


> PS those spikey things on the cat's face makes him VERY annoying to catch with a net!


 
I know exactly what you mean Phil lol, I used to breed bristlenose, clown and sailfin plecos...they all had the cluster of spikes near their gills and were horrible to catch. I used to try and ambush them with a chinese container which also wasnt easy in 6ft tanks full of rocks and driftwood.

I also kept and bred 7 bar frontosa's which were a fantastic species of fish that I kept in an 8x2x2 display tank. I currently dont keep any fish...long story... but think they are fantastic for relieving stress and also very stressful at the same time lol


----------



## ashley81 (Aug 4, 2009)

i keep saltwater fish, clowns, chrome, angles etc


----------



## Goodoo (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a Murray cod. 

Eats anything that fits in his mouth.

[video=youtube;pdGfR4tK0eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdGfR4tK0eg&feature=channel_page[/video]


----------



## m_beardie (Aug 4, 2009)

hawkesbury reptiles said:


> I have a pond full of these, along with long finned rosy barbs, rainbows, mountain clouds and turtles all in the one pond...
> 
> long finned (butterfly) Koi
> View attachment 98386
> ...


i thought it was illegal to keep koi?
oh well there still aweosme lovve them!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Aug 4, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> i thought it was illegal to keep koi?
> oh well there still aweosme lovve them!


 Not in N.S.W it isn`t


----------



## m_beardie (Aug 4, 2009)

aww lucky!!!


----------



## PhilK (Aug 4, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> I know exactly what you mean Phil lol, I used to breed bristlenose, clown and sailfin plecos...they all had the cluster of spikes near their gills and were horrible to catch. I used to try and ambush them with a chinese container which also wasnt easy in 6ft tanks full of rocks and driftwood.


Did a huge water change and gravel clean and had to move oscar and bristlenose out.. took me about 10 minutes to untangle the stupid thing from the net cause the spike clusters got in there god and proper.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a 6x2x2 foot marine tank and a 4x2x2 foot marine tank both full of corals and lots of fish. MUM's Little hobby in her spare time. Trust me they cot alot more then reptiles maintenance wise. As well as each coral and fish can cost $100+ fill some tanks up and it all adds up.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 4, 2009)

cris said:


> Native fish are pretty scary too, but im a hard mofo i keep vens :lol:




Hey! a Bullrout
i had one of them
awesome fish, never wanna get stung by one tho


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 4, 2009)

i keep a few fish in with my turtles... but i keep having to replace them every week,i dont know where they disappear to?


----------



## getarealdog (Aug 12, 2009)

*Fish*

mate has 2foot gibbiceps normal & albino, 2foot normal pleco's, 2foot clown knifefish & 20inch redtail cat of which it's fellow sibling is 2 &1/2 plus & is now at melbourne aquarium.


----------



## bkevo (Aug 12, 2009)

im givin up on fish, i have 1 sailfin gibbecip which is for sale. ive just sold up a breeding discus setup
previously spent an absolute mint on trophius, jaguars,texas, flowerhorns,oscars. any agressive south american cichlid ive had it. until i woke up and got into reptiles


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 12, 2009)

getarealdog said:


> mate has 2foot gibbiceps normal & albino, 2foot normal pleco's, 2foot clown knifefish & 20inch redtail cat of which it's fellow sibling is 2 &1/2 plus & is now at melbourne aquarium.


 
Im still yet to see an albino gibbiceps...it would be worth an absolute mint!


----------



## mis-devious (Aug 12, 2009)

i had so many tropical fish in one big tank and they all caught some desease and could not swim straight. They all died except for the 50c feeder fish i put in there for meals. Lol devo. Never byeing fish again


----------



## bkevo (Aug 12, 2009)

would like 2 also see an albino gibbicep.. ive been into tropical for a while and never heard of one


----------



## HoffOff (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a red bay snook, ($40)
Oscar ($15)
Pictus cat ($30)
Colony of frontosa ($700)
Trio of geophaugus branchybranchus ($50)
Not a poor mans hobby at all


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 13, 2009)

I HAD fantails and a Comet, heh common stuff but I liked them ^_^
the comet lived forever! but I stopped getting fantails cause cause they would die within a week... no one could tell me why and the pet shops were just snobs... I'd really like to get some fantails if anyone can tell me why they were dying and not the comet?

was a 1.5 foot wide tank so just smallish with an air filter and as far as I could tell the water was ok... when I get more I'll be getting a propper setup with water cleaning filter and stuff...


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 13, 2009)

Were you watching the water conditions (and actually checking them)? Conditions in small tanks (like yours and mine) need to be monitored constantly because it can go downhill very very quickly, which can definitely kill your fish. It's entirely possible that your comet could deal with the water conditions (and probably the fluctuations), but the fan tails could not.

The fact that you didn't have a proper filter probably meant that there was a huge ammonia build up in the tank too.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 13, 2009)

I dont knows  they've never died that fast before, we used to have them in just plain filterless tanks the same size and they lived for ages, I used the ager and the test strips and stuff, the strips said it was within an ok range... I'm wondering if the commet was stressing them?


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 13, 2009)

Possibly. Could have just been those fish were weaker then others. I don't pay that much attention to gold fish


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 13, 2009)

lol not many people do, I like them cause they're so colourful and cliche (spelling)


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ill see if i can get some pics of my albino pleco


----------

